# Wood floors in kennels



## chris mcdaniel (Jul 3, 2010)

These are nice way to keep dogs off the ground and stay clean


----------



## JuliaH (Jul 3, 2010)

Those look good! What is the purpose of the black material or plastic on the sides of the kennels?

I am sure you must use treated wood?

Julia


----------



## chris mcdaniel (Jul 3, 2010)

that was put up for afternoon shade, and no its not treated its straight from the sawmill


----------



## JuliaH (Jul 3, 2010)

Ah yes.... I have shade cloth on one kennel that is in the bright sun, fixin' to give her a fan too, as it is still too hot at that one. The others, under the trees, stay shady all the time 

Those floors look real nice.  

Julia


----------



## chris mcdaniel (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks julia im sure you have seen my recent post on buddy and sadie  we should have some pups bout 3rd week  in august  the tied at least 10 times that i caught them in a 4 day stretch, mayb your darli will come in be fore to long ,we are going on vaction the week of 17th -24th of this month so mayb it will be after that


----------



## JuliaH (Jul 3, 2010)

I am keeping an eye on her 

I told my co-workers about your Buddy being a duck dog and good at it, and they were surprised a GSP could have such talent... I just had to remind them of the versatility of the breed 

Julia



chris mcdaniel said:


> Thanks julia im sure you have seen my recent post on buddy and sadie we should have some pups bout 3rd week in august the tied at least 10 times that i caught them in a 4 day stretch, mayb your darli will come in be fore to long ,we are going on vaction the week of 17th -24th of this month so mayb it will be after that


----------



## crbrumbelow (Jul 3, 2010)

I like the idea of the wood floor.  I am gonna use 5/4 pressure treated board.  I plan on cutting 6 in PVC pipe a little less than in half and running it along the back edge so I can wash the kennels off into it and have it drain into a 100 gallon septic tank made of plastic barrels.  
Thanks for the pics.


----------



## coolbreezeroho (Jul 3, 2010)

Will treated wood be okay for a dog to be on all the time ? The chemicals might not be good ? I don't know. Just throwing that question out there....CBR


----------



## chris mcdaniel (Jul 4, 2010)

should be fine, i recycle my dog crap into empty dogfood bags and let the trash people pick it up but the pipe and tank will certainly work,i used to put septic tanks in years ago,


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jul 6, 2010)

Our kennels are off the ground too. Treated wood. Easy to spray out. We put a roof over ours though so it would be cooler in the summer and the dogs would stay drier.


----------

